# umbrývečer



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, Svěrák ve své nové knížce píše: "Umbrývečer, pane Melichárek!" Co to proboha znamená? Mně jedině napadlo, že um- je něco jako hm, tj. nejasně/nesrozumitelně vyslovená slabika, slovo..Děj se odehrává na Nymbursku, na vesnici, v posledních letech II. světové války. Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nic mi to neříká.
Mohla by to být nesrozumitelná slabika.
Nebo něco, co se vztahuje k němčině, když jsou kolem Němci.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den, 

gramaticky, foneticky je výše citovaná knižní pasáž nepochybně špatně, k tomu není prostě co dodat (Správně: "Dobrý den!")...))!

Pozor: Češi při nedbalé výslovnosti inklinují k tomu, mají sklon k tomu, že první slabiku - a to nejenom u tohoto uvedeného pozdravu, ano - vyslovují příliš "temně, nesrozumitelně, nedbale". Huhňání, či polknutí první slabiky mám nyní na mysli, abych se vyjádřil trošičku přesněji. 

Těžko říci, co tím chtěl autor vlastně říci. Třeba chtěl vystihnout negativní emoční/fyzický stav dané postavy (tj. stav rozrušení, vrozená vada řeči, či jenom zdůrazniti lajdáckou výslovnost jednoho vesnického pantáty etc.)? V žádném případě to ale nelze považovati za "hovorový výraz, slang", toto je již skutečně - neakceptovatelná - jazyková chyba, hrubka!

Je to již možná na návštěvu logopeda, jestli k němu již dříve nechodili (viz Svěrák a spol.)... )!      

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## toygekko

Tak to nemám ani páru. Možná chce imitovat nedbalou (= cca běžnou) výslovnost a prostě ho to takhle napadlo. Ale kdo ví, co to je. (Jestli vás zajímá přepis nedbalé (= cca normální) výslovnosti, zkuste Tankový prapor nebo Zbabělce, tam je takových "zkomolenin" spousta.)


----------



## Encolpius

Bohemos said:


> ... Pozor: Češi při nedbalé výslovnosti inklinují k tomu, mají sklon k tomu, že první slabiku - a to nejenom u tohoto uvedeného pozdravu, ano - vyslovují příliš "temně, nesrozumitelně, nedbale". Huhňání, či polknutí první slabiky mám nyní na mysli, abych se vyjádřil trošičku přesněji...



Zajimavý komentář. Já jsem si dokonce všiml toho, že u některých ustálených výrazů nevysluvují slova, takže gramaticky je ten idiom nesprávný. Bohužel teď si nemohu vzpomenout na žádný zajímavý příklad....



onetwothreefour said:


> Tak to nemám ani páru. Možná chce imitovat nedbalou (= cca běžnou) výslovnost a prostě ho to takhle napadlo. Ale kdo ví, co to je. (Jestli vás zajímá přepis nedbalé (= cca normální) výslovnosti, zkuste Tankový prapor nebo Zbabělce, tam je takových "zkomolenin" spousta.)



Říká to 8letý Pražan, který, aby zapadl do společnosti vesnických chlapců, snaží se imitovat jejich zvyky, mluvu....
Děkuji za zajímavý nápad toho Tankového praporu a Zbabělců...


----------



## kuba kuba

Názor: podle Vámi zmíněného kontextu se jedná prostě o vtipnou vložku zapadající do scény. Asi to, jako když Brňák se bude snažit napodobovat Pražštinu, taky z něj časem vyleze nějaký nesmysl.  Samozřejmě je to naprosto nepoužitelný patvar. 

K Tankovému Praporu: V mluvě M.Donutila a jiných je slyšet pěkný nářeční rozdíl.


----------



## ilocas2

Možná to souvisí s latinským slovem umbra, které znamená stín.


----------

